# Avira Password Manager



## Кирилл (14 Янв 2017)

​


*Мои друзья: все за одного*
Мои пароли: один за всех


Avira Password Manager выполняет вход под надежными паролями,которые не нужно запоминать.







*Здравствуйте!*


По данным экспертов, к 2020 году среднее число учетных записей на одного человека превысит 200. Поэтому мы хотим, чтобы у вас были уникальные сверхнадежные пароли во всех учетных записях.

Представляем... *Avira Password Manager*.

*Получите бесплатную версию сегодня и пользуйтесь премиум-функциями бесплатно до 1 марта 2017 г.*

Бесплатные возможности:
• генерация надежных паролей
• импорт существующих паролей
• шифрование сохраненных паролей
• автовход в сохраненные учетные записи

Возможности версии Pro:
• Синхронизация паролей на различных устройствах
• Управление паролями онлайн с помощью панели управления

Получите Avira Password Manager бесплатно прямо сейчас
и доступ к премиум-функциям до 1 марта 2017 г.

Безопасного просмотра веб-страниц!

Команда Avira


----------

